# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Protection for Cutting Used Acrylic (from listserve)

## T. Ashley McGrew

Tue, January 25, 2011 1:51:49 PM 
Re: Protection for Cutting Used Acrylic



From:"bmetro666

View ContactTo :Stick Out Tongue: acinlist@listserve.com 2661179114.txt (1KB)



Depending on tack and thickness desired, I'd look at: 

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?mwsId=SSSSSu7zK1fslxtUMxmSmY_1ev7qe  17zHvTSevTSeSSSSSS--&fn=2A04_2A05_2A10_2A12.pdf


or:


http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawe...=25A25_6_9.pdf


or:


http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawe...0070909091.pdf


Very helpful [will answer questions and send samples] and good supplier: http://www.rshughes.com/
contact: Jon Baeder @
R.S. Hughes Company 
10639 Glenoaks Blvd
Pacoima, CA 91331
818.686.9111


Additional info:


http://www.3m.com/us/mfg_industrial/...selection.html

http://multimedia.mmm.com/mws/mediaw...gK0y8K0yYxxxxx 



http://multimedia.mmm.com/mws/mediaw...666oYmCOrrrrQ-


http://multimedia.mmm.com/mws/mediaw...666oX6COrrrrQ-


http://multimedia.mmm.com/mws/mediaw...666oYqCOrrrrQ-










-----Original Message-----
From: Paul Brewin
To: PACIN ListServe <pacinlist@listserve.com>
Sent: Wed, Jan 19, 2011 7:18 am
Subject: RE: Protection for Cutting Used Acrylic

Vinyl application tape would probably work well, comes in 48" width and varying types ( ie http://www.signwarehouse.com/c-application-tape.html); or contact an acrylic vendor with your request. I think stretch/shrink wrap would not be slick enough when cutting sheets on a table saw or using hand power tools (router, saw, etc).
--
Paul Brewin
_Site Administrator_
PACIN - Packing, Art handling & Crating Information Network
a Professional Interest Committee of the
American Association of MuseumsOn Wed, 19 Jan 2011 13:26:27 -0600, "Thompson, Greig"  wrote:
Some years ago, while at an institution that featured frequently changing exhibits including 3-D objects, I purchased a large roll of protective sheeting (36” wide, as I recall) from Cope Plastics, which had fabricated a number of vitrines for us. It was the same material they used to wrap their products for shipping, and it allowed us to protect our vitrines as we moved them between the galleries and an off-site storage facility; it also worked well for the purpose you have in mind, being thick enough to protect the sheets on the table saw and while drilling, gluing, etc., and left little to no residue. 
Greig Thompson
Chief Preparator
The State Historical Society of Missouri
1020 Lowry Street
Columbia, MO 65201





*From:* Hascall, Jamie, DCA 
*Sent:* Wednesday, January 19, 2011 12:29 PM
*To:* 'PACIN ListServe'
*Subject:* Protection for Cutting Used Acrylic



We're about to do a change of exhibits where we will be re-using large sheets of plex. The rub is that we will need to re-cut them. We have a bunch of old paper based friskit that we've used, but it tears easily and isn't in widths wider than about 18".

Do any of you have a good product you could recommend. I'd like to find something that's easy to adhere while the panels are still vertical, comes off cleanly, and as wide as possible up to about 36".

Thanks,
Jamie Hascall
Chief Preparator
NM DCA Exhibits
Santa Fe, NM
Thanks for the link to BRON Alex, I'll call them in the morning. Friskit is what I'm looking for but it's one of those things that doesn't come up well on a Google search. The Application tape recommendation is interesting too and I'll ask the rep about that too. What we've got is just a bit too old.

As far as the shrink wrap, I don't feel it's a good choice for a number of reasons, not the least of which is that it can leave a nasty residue that needs to be polished off with a lot of elbow grease. Been there, done that.

More ideas are welcome.
Thanks,
Jamie

-----Original Message-----
From: Alex Gano  
Sent: Wednesday, January 19, 2011 4:10 PM
To: 'PACIN ListServe'
Subject: Re: Protection for Cutting Used Acrylic

Jamie,
Sorry to say, but It sounds like you are on the right track with the friskit. The age of your product quite likely has something to do with it tearing easily.
You might also try glass tape.
In my experience most tape vendors will custom cut their products for you into whatever width you want.
Try calling a rep. at BRON tapes, and describe your needs. I have had really good experiences dealing with them, and the last time I had a special tape need, they sent a large selection of samples to try within a couple of days.
I noticed a previous post recommending shrink wrap. Don't do it! It can get caught up in your saw, and cause quite a problem.
Good luck,

Alex Gano
Senior Preparator
J.Paul Getty Museum

----------

